# water heater flood safety devices



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

I'm looking into pushing some of these products with new installs. Anyone have a particular device they prefer? (wags valve, floodwater, floodstop)


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Watts seems to make a decent one, haven't had any trouble with the dozens we installed


----------

